
Update on PSN Password Reset Process (now fixed) - jhack
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/18/update-on-psn-password-reset-process/
======
elbelcho
"There was no hack involved" ... "There was a URL exploit"

I suppose that if your system is vulnerable to a "URL exploit" that's not
_technically_ a hack in the strictest sense of the word, but the barn door was
still wide open for the possibility of their system being hacked, so I don't
see how there is any meaningful difference.

~~~
misterbwong
There is no meaningful difference to people that understand the difference
between the two. Unfortunately to the general public, a "hack/hacker" is scary
whereas a "URL exploit" sounds closer to a technical bug. Semantics matter in
the world of public perception despite the facts pointing out otherwise.

~~~
swaits
But, by that logic we're all using hacked systems; as surely we uses systems
daily (OS X, Win, Linux) that are full of holes. Right? No.

There's _clearly_ a difference in getting hacked and closing a hole.

------
koenigdavidmj
Someone is /still/ thinking that trying to deny the problem is a good idea.

